# Mcafee update won't run.



## eesister (Mar 13, 2009)

Mcafee Antivirus, Enterprise 8.5, works fine on most of my computers. On one, it won't update. It says that the Mcafee Common Framework Service isn't started. But in Services it is started. I've tried repairing, uninstalling and reinstalling Mcafee, restarting the common framework service. Nothing changes it. 

I've googled this problem, but haven't yet found an answer.


----------

